# Hunter Orange



## larrydean (Nov 18, 2005)

EVERYONE be sure to wear your orange vest ,me and the wife got busted last weekend,on private property in Grady Co..Cost...79.00 each.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 18, 2005)

What's the mad symbol for?


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 18, 2005)

ALSO>> if you do wear orange and then go out and
get into a "camo" blind-tent..... don't be surprized
when someone gets shot..... This will happen sooner-or-later... worries me to death..
 If you hunt in a "blind-pop-up",, PLEASE put
some orange on top of the thing..
 THANKS > Dewayne


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 18, 2005)

good idea on the pop up blind. I hunt on private property  and no other hunters, but ya never know I guess.....


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 18, 2005)

Any reason you didn't have your orange on?


----------



## HT2 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Larry.......*

Man, that is cheap!!!!!!!!!

In Hancock county it would have cost you a whole more than that........


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 18, 2005)

Got to pay the piper...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Man, that is cheap!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In Hancock county it would have cost you a whole more than that........


You're just guessing right Tim?


----------



## J HESTER (Nov 18, 2005)

Why Would U Take It Off?


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 18, 2005)

larrydean said:
			
		

> EVERYONE be sure to wear your orange vest ,me and the wife got busted last weekend,on private property in Grady Co..Cost...79.00 each.


 
 Why did you not have it on to start with?


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 18, 2005)

it does seem silly to get all camo ed up only to put bright orange over the top, but even on private land you never know whos out there.


----------



## Hintz (Nov 18, 2005)

i were mine to and from the stand but take it off when I get up in it


----------



## Son (Nov 19, 2005)

*Orange*

I hate it, rather have red. Take B/W 33mm film pictures of Hunter Orange and it turns out WHITE. RED turns out BLACK. I do salute Alabama on their orange requirements, A cap will do and it can be removed if you're 12 feet off the ground. Each time I see a hunter with orange on, or put mine on, It reminds me why I don't buy camaflage clothing. I do have some, but most was given as Christmas gifts. Sitting in a treestand in Georgia, and you look like a huge Halloween Buzzard.  I have taken my orange off when in a popup blind and flagged it out the window when seeing another hunter. Just wanted them to notice I wasn't a bush or deer. Or shoot at a deer between them and I.
I do believe they should have hunter orange corn for baiters...in hunter orange bags....so we can see where they're putting it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 19, 2005)

As Tom said...Lmbhanger's post must have lead all these guys to take their orange off.


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2016)

$79.00 is cheap


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2016)

I put my orange on for pics & when going to Walmart. 
I need to start wearing it hunting too. 
Good bump Matt.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 10, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I put my orange on for pics & when going to Walmart.
> I need to start wearing it hunting too.
> Good bump Matt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Son said:


> I hate it, rather have red. Take B/W 33mm film pictures of Hunter Orange and it turns out WHITE. RED turns out BLACK. I do salute Alabama on their orange requirements, A cap will do and it can be removed if you're 12 feet off the ground. Each time I see a hunter with orange on, or put mine on, It reminds me why I don't buy camaflage clothing. I do have some, but most was given as Christmas gifts. Sitting in a treestand in Georgia, and you look like a huge Halloween Buzzard.  I have taken my orange off when in a popup blind and flagged it out the window when seeing another hunter. Just wanted them to notice I wasn't a bush or deer. Or shoot at a deer between them and I.
> I do believe they should have hunter orange corn for baiters...in hunter orange bags....so we can see where they're putting it.


^^^This^^^


----------

